# Two More Fantasy Artists



## Rosemary (Sep 4, 2005)

Have just found out about these two artist through an ezine I receive.  I thought their work was fantastic.

Tim Kuzniar - he does Fantasy but is more into the SciFi art.
www.autumnstar.net


Patrick Turner - does Fantasy art.
http://ptstudios.tripod.com.fineart.html

Hope you like their work.  It sounds very interesting, using all manner of mediums.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 4, 2005)

OBTW one of these artists uses so many ways to make just one picture.
Oils, airbrush and graphics and the like from his computer.

How art has changed over the last few decades


----------

